# Delta 46 541p lathe



## Mike1950

2 oldest sons have been on a tear lately- they thought I really needed a lathe. I finally gave in and this is what I got. Duplicator is on floor next to it. Hell I have not touched a lathe since 74-75. $ 300. Now I am moving wood to find a spot for it. Came with a cheap set of chisels and one almost new Sorby gouge -just as a teaser. :dash2: Be honest and tell me what you think and what I need to know- hell I already know the answer to second ?? LOTS>>>>>>>>>>>

[attachment=12082]


----------



## davidgiul

Mike1950 said:


> 2 oldest sons have been on a tear lately- they thought I really needed a lathe. I finally gave in and this is what I got. Duplicator is on floor next to it. Hell I have not touch a lathe since 74-75. $ 300. Now I am moving wood to find a spot for it. Came with a cheap set of chisels and one almost Sorby gouge -just as a teaser. :dash2: Ber honest and tell me what you think and what I need to know- hell I already know the answer to second ?? LOTS>>>>>>>>>>>



It won't be long before you will kiss your flatwork goodbye. Next thing you know you will be turning pens. :davidguil:


----------



## Mike1950

Give up flat work- Nah- but there may be turned legs in my future. Pens- I love to look at them but no interest. Boxes and furniture is my gig and I do not think that will change- well maybe some round boxes.


----------



## davidgiul

We need to have a raffle with the theme, "how long before Mike gives up his table saw".


----------



## Kevin

Man that is SWEET. David is closer to right than you. You may not give up flat work but you'll be turning a lot more than you think. My sojourn back into flat work has been severely hampered because of that derned lathe. 

But don't worry, you're going to love every minute of it. And congrats on that particular lathe, it's super nice Mike.


----------



## DKMD

Looks like a good deal! The duplicator alone is probably worth a fair bit of the purchase price.

I'd recommend getting with someone locally who turns... Have them walk you through the basics. If no one is local, YouTube and DVDs can help a lot... That's the route I went. 

Learn to sharpen your tools. I'd definitely start with green wood between centers... Just make stuff round, practice beads and coves, parting, etc.


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> Looks like a good deal! The duplicator alone is probably worth a fair bit of the purchase price.
> 
> I'd recommend getting with someone locally who turns... Have them walk you through the basics. If no one is local, YouTube and DVDs can help a lot... That's the route I went.
> 
> Learn to sharpen your tools. I'd definitely start with green wood between centers... Just make stuff round, practice beads and coves, parting, etc.



David, Thanks, I do have a few local turners that stop by and get wood from me. They always tell me my shop is great but it lacks one tool. I do plan to trade them for some hands on lessons.............


----------



## Kevin

Mike,

What projects are you planning on turning first? 

:i_dunno:


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> Mike,
> 
> What projects are you planning on turning first?
> 
> :i_dunno:


Blue Mahoe pen blanks.:davidguil:


----------



## Vern Tator

Wow you got a great deal. end of story. I would buy one of those at that price, in a heart beat. I could use a third lathe, for turning that occasional longer stuff. That plus the duplicator is a really great deal. Well done. OH oH not there will be more competition for turning wood!!


----------



## dean jordan

hey Mike the latest american woodturner shows making georgeous round boxes on the lathe. boxes dont have to be right angles. dont start turning pens then you cant throw away any sized piece of wood.


----------



## Mike1950

Thanks for all the info guys- Pen turners would cry if they came to my shop this time of year. My firewood-scrap pile is huge. 
What is my first project- highly technical!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Little bun feet for my christmas jewelry boxes.
Dean I will look at that Mag-is it online.
Vern- It will be a while before I am any sort of competition-for the wood or with the wood!!!! 
Also dry soft maple easy or hard to turn????

Really though first project is cleaning which I am doing now- I am over run with wood in shop and I have not place for tools I have let alone a new one. I wonder what I did with the broom..............


----------



## woodtickgreg

Great score Mike! Looks like it is in great condition, variable speed is nice too. Biggest tip is good quality high speed or carbide tools and sharp, sharpening is a must to learn. I am self taught and still learning. It's way to much fun! projects can go from start to finish very quickly, instant gratification. I will warn you though, it is very addicting! Wax the ways often to protect them from wet chips and finish. Check the belts condition. Decent tools for not a lot of money are from psi, chinese but they are high speed steel and hold an edge, great to learn with. Nova chucks are probably the best bang for the buck and lots of jaws available that you can add as you go. A chuck really opened up my turning possibilities. Also get a face shield, mine has saved me more than once, $20 - $30 dollars at home depot. I have easily spent more on tooling than I did on my lathe and now I want to upgrade The lathe. You have found a great starter that will teach you loads. Let the journey begin.


----------



## Mike1950

Thanks Greg-for your advise before and now. I already have the sheild- homedepot- I use it on Table saw sometimes. Thanks for tip on starter tools. What list off tools should I have- basic starters.........


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> Thanks Greg-for your advise before and now. I already have the sheild- homedepot- I use it on Table saw sometimes. Thanks for tip on starter tools. What list off tools should I have- basic starters.........


A 3/8" bowl gauge, parting tool, round nose scraper and the thicker the better. For table legs a spindle gauge, but they cannot be used for bowls, they will catch. Some people like a roughing gauge, but since I started using carbide for roughing it's the only way to go, virtually no catches, imo. A skew, I use it mostly for flatening like a scraper, not for cutting like it's supposed to. A calliper is nice to have also, so your not guessing at how thick something is. A face plate, if the lathe didn't come with one. Look at psi for good quality cheap tools to start with, they will teach you a lot, request a cataloge. Biggest piece of advice I would give is that it's not the most expensive tools that make nice turnings, but the craftsman that uses them.  I made some pretty nice turnings when I started out with absolutely crap for tools, carbon steel (factory delta) that would not hold an edge for more than a couple of cuts, spent more time sharpening than cutting, LOL. HSS is a must. I'm sure there's more that are escaping me at the moment, others will chime in.


----------



## NYWoodturner

woodtickgreg said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Greg-for your advise before and now. I already have the sheild- homedepot- I use it on Table saw sometimes. Thanks for tip on starter tools. What list off tools should I have- basic starters.........
> 
> 
> 
> A 3/8" bowl gauge, parting tool, round nose scraper and the thicker the better. For table legs a spindle gauge, but they cannot be used for bowls, they will catch. Some people like a roughing gauge, but since I started using carbide for roughing it's the only way to go, virtually no catches, imo. A skew, I use it mostly for flatening like a scraper, not for cutting like it's supposed to. A calliper is nice to have also, so your not guessing at how thick something is. A face plate, if the lathe didn't come with one. Look at psi for good quality cheap tools to start with, they will teach you a lot, request a cataloge. Biggest piece of advice I would give is that it's not the most expensive tools that make nice turnings, but the craftsman that uses them.  I made some pretty nice turnings when I started out with absolutely crap for tools, carbon steel (factory delta) that would not hold an edge for more than a couple of cuts, spent more time sharpening than cutting, LOL. HSS is a must. I'm sure there's more that are escaping me at the moment, others will chime in.
Click to expand...


+1 on the HSS. He is right about not having to get the most expensive though. M2 steel is fine. Learning to sharpen is more important. You might take a serious look at the two members closing up shop. They had some outstanding deals on tools and sharpeners.
Scott


----------



## davidgiul

Mike1950 said:


> Thanks for all the info guys- Pen turners would cry if they came to my shop this time of year. My firewood-scrap pile is huge.
> What is my first project- highly technical!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Little bun feet for my christmas jewelry boxes.
> Dean I will look at that Mag-is it online.
> Vern- It will be a while before I am any sort of competition-for the wood or with the wood!!!!
> Also dry soft maple easy or hard to turn????
> 
> Really though first project is cleaning which I am doing now- I am over run with wood in shop and I have not place for tools I have let alone a new one. I wonder what I did with the broom..............


That pine loving cougar took it.:davidguil:


----------

